# New Thorn Bros Ice Rod & Tripwire



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It's pricey, but a nice video to watch

http://www.thornebros.com/shop/pc/Thorne-Bros-Tripwire-562p26246.htm


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I have the Piano Spring Bobbers on a couple of my rods. 

They are nice in that they don't freeze up in comparison to standard mini-coiled spring bobbers. 

Only drawback it they aren't as sensitive as coiled spring bobbers, BUT THEY ARE $65 CHEAPER!


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Thorne bros rods didnt impress me at all, i ordered one and it was okay, but i really couldnt see what all the hype was about. If i had only one rod to fish with it would be a Austin custom elite, with a stcroix spring bobber, ive never had it freeze up, its about 30 bucks cheaper than a thorne bros. and i can change the springs out for the weight of lure i want to fish.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty ridiculous price on that rod with a titanium wire on the end. I guess it *MIGHT *be worth the investment if you were a ice fishing pro, but then you would stand a good chance of purchasing one at a realistic price. I'll stick with my coil and flat spring bobbers which have yet to fail me.


----------

